# STIHL FARM BOSS



## gilly1726 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a FARM BOSS with a 18 inch bar. When i bought it the dealer said he would not recomnd putting a 20 inch bar on it. I would like to put that size bar on it. Is this saw capable of doing that


----------



## smokinj (Dec 18, 2010)

put a Skip chain on there and should have any issues.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 18, 2010)

Go to Stihl's website.  They specify if it can be done and what part numbers are required (sprocket, bar, chain).


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 18, 2010)

I could have put either a 18" or 20" on ours but instead put a 16" on it. I just thought a 20" might be a bit much for that saw.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 18, 2010)

It can be done just need bar and chain. Half skip or full skip will let you pull a 20 in fine!    Bigg Redd favorite!


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 18, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> I could have put either a 18" or 20" on ours but instead put a 16" on it. I just thought a 20" might be a bit much for that saw.



Same here, as I wanted a bit more power vs. longer bar. Plus, I mostly split by hand, so I didn't want to get into anything needing a bigger bar. Though I believe that saw is rated to handle 16" to 20".


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Dec 18, 2010)

My MS290 CAME with a 20" bar


----------



## joshlaugh (Dec 18, 2010)

I second the idea of a skip chain.  I run a MS 310 right now and will throw a skip on that to help it pull a 20"bar and chain


----------



## brages (Dec 18, 2010)

You should muffler mod the 290 for a bit more power...  at least turn your USA muffler into a Euro-spec: http://www.treeworld.info/f40/ms-390-fine-tuning-questions-12382.html

The MS290 has the same oiler as the 390 so it should be capable of oiling a 24" bar, according to Stihl.

I expect you'll want to stick with .325 chain if you're going to try to get a 290 to run a 20" bar.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 18, 2010)

I have an MS290 that came with a 20" bar, .325, .063, 8t spur sprocket.  It came with RMC3 chain (green semi-chisel safety chain), which is one of the worst I've ever used.  Stock, it doesn't do well buried in hardwood or have good grunt for stumping, but that muffler mod and sharp RSC chain can help.  Even though you give up a little reach, I'd stick with the 18" bar or even a 16".


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 18, 2010)

Roscoe Picco Chain said:
			
		

> You should muffler mod the 290 for a bit more power...  at least turn your USA muffler into a Euro-spec: http://www.treeworld.info/f40/ms-390-fine-tuning-questions-12382.html
> 
> The MS290 has the same oiler as the 390 so it should be capable of oiling a 24" bar, according to Stihl.
> 
> I expect you'll want to stick with .325 chain if you're going to try to get a 290 to run a 20" bar.





Yes! Muffler Mod and .325 chain. Have done several 290's this way and the owners are very happy.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 19, 2010)

I normally have a 16" bar on my 290 but picked up a 20" for taking down a few large norway maples.  All the dealer had was green chain so that's what I have for the long bar.  The saw pulled it without issue.  

Matt


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 21, 2010)

I run my 029 with a 20" bar and Stihl full chisel .325. It works for me. I bought it with the 20" 16 years ago, so maybe I don't realize that the 20" bar is too big for my saw. The 029 was an upgrade from a POS Homelite so it has always felt powerful to me.


----------



## burr (Dec 21, 2010)

joshlaugh said:
			
		

> I second the idea of a skip chain.  I run a MS 310 right now and will throw a skip on that to help it pull a 20"bar and chain



what is a skip chain ?


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 21, 2010)

i run a 20 on my 028. no problems.


----------



## southbound (Dec 21, 2010)

Is it a 290????


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 21, 2010)

gilly1726 said:
			
		

> I have a FARM BOSS with a 18 inch bar. When i bought it the dealer said he would not recomnd putting a 20 inch bar on it. I would like to put that size bar on it. Is this saw capable of doing that



Yes.  I've been running a 20" bar on mine for 7+ years.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 21, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> It can be done just need bar and chain. Half skip or full skip will let you pull a 20 in fine!    Bigg Redd favorite!



Skip tooth/round bit

The only way to fly


----------



## burr (Dec 21, 2010)

I own a 310 (or 031) with 3/16-20 bar; it replaced a 21" (?) bow saw that I just loved (as far as downing trees).  310 gets a little heavy when limbing, which means I needa limbing saw.  I bought the 310 to do it all.  A290 seems to be a good size, and 18 is plenty IMO; weight of tool is gettin to be a bigger factor on my achin back.  

What is a skip chain ?


----------



## brages (Dec 21, 2010)

burr said:
			
		

> I own a 310 (or 031) with 3/16-20 bar; it replaced a 21" (?) bow saw that I just loved (as far as downing trees).  310 gets a little heavy when limbing, which means I needa limbing saw.  I bought the 310 to do it all.  A290 seems to be a good size, and 18 is plenty IMO; weight of tool is gettin to be a bigger factor on my achin back.
> 
> What is a skip chain ?



1) a 310 is not an 031, no relation between those two.

2) a 310 is just a big-bore 290, so the weight is the same.


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 21, 2010)

+2

Skip chain has less cutters


----------



## burr (Dec 21, 2010)

Roscoe Picco Chain said:
			
		

> burr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, then both'em are gettin too heavy for my achin back !


----------

